# Multi Quote



## Alxmrphi

I have no idea what this is or how to use it, I wanted to quote a message and I clicked it, and the little box went red, and I clicked it again, and the red went away, and I saw no change on what happened on the page.

What is it and how do you use it?


----------



## TrentinaNE

If you want to include quotations from multiple previous posts, click on the "Multiquote" option for the desired messages, and then click on "Quote" from any of those you have selected.  See what happens.  (NOte: You can TEST this capability by using the preview function and then NOT actually posting the test message.   )

Elisabetta


----------



## maxiogee

1. You wish to quote from N postings
2. You click on the multi-quote icon in Post 1 of those posts
3. You click on the multi-quote icon in Posts 2 to N-1 of those posts
4. You click on the quote icon in post N of those posts
5. A new window opens with all the posts quoted, ready for your sparkling response and perfect summation of the case for the prosecution.


----------



## Alxmrphi

maxiogee said:


> 1. You wish to quote from N postings
> 2. You click on the multi-quote icon in Post 1 of those posts
> 3. You click on the multi-quote icon in Posts 2 to N-1 of those posts
> 4. You click on the quote icon in post N of those posts
> 5. A new window opens with all the posts quoted, ready for your sparkling response and perfect summation of the case for the prosecution.





TrentinaNE said:


> If you want to include quotations from multiple previous posts, click on the "Multiquote" option for the desired messages, and then click on "Quote" from any of those you have selected. See what happens. (NOte: You can TEST this capability by using the preview function and then NOT actually posting the test message.   )
> 
> Elisabetta



Ahh I see, but I didn't understand the parts in red! (j/k, delete this if you like)


----------



## TrentinaNE

Perfetto, Alex!  

Elisabetta


----------



## maxiogee

Alex_Murphy said:


> Ahh I see, but I didn't understand the parts in red! (j/k, delete this if you like)


Of course you don't - I didn't write them!


----------



## geve

maxiogee said:


> 4. You click on the quote icon in post N of those posts





TrentinaNE said:


> If you want to include quotations from multiple previous posts, click on the "Multiquote" option for the desired messages, and then click on "Quote" from any of those you have selected.


You can also just click on "post reply" once you're done selecting all the posts you want to quote (instead of the "quote" button on one of the posts you have selected).


----------



## TrentinaNE

Life just keeps getting easier.    Grazie, geve!

Elisabetta


----------

